# Hayastan Grappling Question



## Xue Sheng (Jul 5, 2012)

What is it and where did it come from?


----------



## oaktree (Jul 5, 2012)

http://www.gokor.com/index.php?option=com_comprofiler&task=userProfile&user=78&Itemid=71

You can also search his videos on Youtube.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 5, 2012)

As stated earlier...  Gokor is the man!


----------

